# Short Term Stay



## Tina Two (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi

My wife and I are planning a short term stay February/March of next year in Alicante. Will be looking for a place to stay for 6-8 weeks, ideally being on a transit route would be helpful. Being of modest means we are wondering if anyone can recommend accommodations for that period of time. Any advise would be greatly appreciated.

Tina Too


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tina Two said:


> Hi
> 
> My wife and I are planning a short term stay February/March of next year in Alicante. Will be looking for a place to stay for 6-8 weeks, ideally being on a transit route would be helpful. Being of modest means we are wondering if anyone can recommend accommodations for that period of time. Any advise would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Tina Too


:welcome:

you need to be looking at holiday rental websites really, such as 

Alquiler apartamentos, pisos, casas y villas de vacaciones en Alicante - Comunidad Valenciana

Vivienda en alquiler para vacaciones en Alicante | Página 1 | tucasa.com

Villas in Spain - Apartments in Spain for Rent - Holiday Rentals Spain

Spain Holiday - Holiday villas, apartments and cottages for rent all across Spain


Holiday Villas in Spain - Find cheap holiday rentals and apartments in Spain - TripAdvisor


----------

